# Mikes loft



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I just wanted to share a few pic's of a friends new loft. It is not done yet. I will update photos as the progress goes.


Floor 










Vents in the ceiling for air flow (back wall inside)










Back wall outside










The starting of Perches along side wall


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Front landing board



















Corner leg support


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

A few of mikes breeders waiting for new home. They are now in a shed that was converted into a loft. I does not have much air ventilation. His birds will be very happy in the new area.

Congratulations to Mike and his new loft


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Mike after a long day of working on his loft. LOL...


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

Very nice loft you guys have there. Looks like his loft is gonna fill up quick with those guys.

And he looks pretty wiped out. LOL


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

Mike you look plum worn down buddy lol lol, by the way the loft looks great!


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I like the Idea of the Milk crates, I use milk crates too, but I hang mine on the wall,, with the opening out, don't cut mine but I like your idea of cutting one end.........very simple & works. I really like the stacked mike crates!!!!!!! VERY good Idea!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

nice loft!


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Nice!*

Any updated pics? Looks nice. about what mine will look like.
Thanks jack


----------

